# Countdown to opening day



## bilgerat (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Hunter922 (May 25, 2017)

Take it easy now Phil, don't start getting everyone restless.. Lots of hot days are ahead... Ok.. Ok..
Come on September..


----------



## Tot (May 25, 2017)

Woooooooooooooo best time of the year!!!!!


----------



## bear claw (May 25, 2017)

Yes sir. I'm enjoying the countdown. It's going to be a great see summer running cams an scouting the usual pre season planning for out of state trips. Good times ahead. Keep the groups tight.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 25, 2017)

Its getting about time to 

.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 26, 2017)

I stay excited year round.

I've been here before... 100+ days will fly by.  Even if you think about hunting 20x a day.

Let the days to "the arrow slinging" fly!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2017)

you guys remind me of ..... me!!


----------



## davidhelmly (May 26, 2017)

I know I'm ready!!!


----------



## bilgerat (May 26, 2017)

Id like to say Im ready but I Just got a new to me recurve and gots lots of practicing to do


----------



## deast1988 (May 26, 2017)

I'm sitting on GO


----------



## Gbr5pb (May 26, 2017)

Bow season September 9 and retirement September 30! Yes I'm counting down


----------



## dixiecutter (May 26, 2017)

some a you boys need go fishing or something lol


----------



## ROLLTIDE 33 (May 27, 2017)




----------



## bilgerat (Jun 1, 2017)

less than 100 days!!


----------



## JSnake (Jun 1, 2017)

I already feel like I haven't scouted enough


----------



## Kris87 (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't put cameras out til mid July.  Then I can start formulating that September kill plan!!!!


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 2, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> I don't put cameras out til mid July.  Then I can start formulating that September kill plan!!!!



This^^^^. No sense guessing what he may be. By late July he is a shooter or he ain't likely going to be..


----------



## antharper (Jun 2, 2017)

Gbr5pb said:


> Bow season September 9 and retirement September 30! Yes I'm counting down


I'd be counting down also , congrats on the retirement, my dad is set to retire in August !


----------



## Tot (Jun 10, 2017)

Bump for 90 days until life is good again.


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 10, 2017)

bump for 60 days!!!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 12, 2017)

bilgerat said:


> bump for 60 days!!!!!!



Whoa!   Now we are talking!


----------



## deerbuster (Jul 12, 2017)

Its creeped up on me again this year!


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 12, 2017)

Need to add about 7 hours to it unless you are going to start hunting at midnight.


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 12, 2017)

Ihunt said:


> Need to add about 7 hours to it unless you are going to start hunting at midnight.


----------



## uturn (Jul 12, 2017)

Yep!!!


----------



## dixiecutter (Jul 22, 2017)

2 power bills away. bump


----------



## Bob Wallace (Jul 23, 2017)

Opening day down here in South Florida is Saturday. Can't wait!!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jul 24, 2017)

Bob Wallace said:


> Opening day down here in South Florida is Saturday. Can't wait!!



Really? Man that must be some ridiculously miserable heat to deal with, especially late afternoon - wow


----------



## Bob Wallace (Jul 24, 2017)

oldfella1962 said:


> Really? Man that must be some ridiculously miserable heat to deal with, especially late afternoon - wow



Between the heat, humidity and mosquitos it is brutal but hunting down here in the orange groves is a lot different than tree stand / still hunting. In the very  early morning and very late afternoon you can sit by an orange tree next to a clear field for about 30 minutes. Other than those 2 small window times, I am riding in an AC'd truck spotting, stopping and stalking when I run up on them.


----------



## LipRip'r (Aug 9, 2017)

30 DAYS


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 9, 2017)

LipRip'r said:


> 30 DAYS



Yes Sir !!


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 10, 2017)

Woooottttt!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 10, 2017)

My boots are by the door !


----------



## NBN (Aug 11, 2017)

I didn't get this excited to see what was under the Christmas Tree when I was a kid!!!! And it's like this every year!!!!


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 11, 2017)

I've done less this Summer than I ever have.  Less shooting, less checking trail cameras, less feeding.  I've been busier picking up new properties, but haven't gotten down to actually targeting a buck opening week.  Probably should start now.


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 16, 2017)

23 days boys! Best be getting those stands up and food plots prepped


----------



## mstersmith (Aug 16, 2017)

22 days! First season here and very excited!


----------



## Fourfingers (Aug 16, 2017)

Beach for Labor Day week then bow season the day we get back. Come on deer season


----------



## DMCox (Aug 24, 2017)

Getting close gents! These last 2 weeks are the hardest to make it through. I can't focus on work... Also the weather is looking to make a better bow season than last year. Opening day last year was 98 degrees for me


----------



## USMC0844 (Aug 29, 2017)

Bump to the top. Just so everyone can see how slow time is really going now.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 29, 2017)

USMC0844 said:


> Bump to the top. Just so everyone can see how slow time is really going now.



If time is slow for you, you must be ready!(congrats)
For me, it hits every year before I'm ready. Time is flying. Not enough left!


----------



## Johnny 71 (Sep 6, 2017)

Now we're getting there


----------



## NBN (Sep 6, 2017)

Johnny 71 said:


> Now we're getting there



Yes sir!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 6, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> If time is slow for you, you must be ready!(congrats)
> For me, it hits every year before I'm ready. Time is flying. Not enough left!



I started this thread in May so youd have plenty of notice,


----------



## stick_slinger (Sep 6, 2017)

Weather felt abnormally nice for September today here in Leesburg, maybe that trend will continue and the deer will be on their feet this weekend. 

Can't be playing any games if Hurricane Irma has any plans for GA. Gotta get in the woods and be ready when opportunity arises. No time for mistakes if I want a deer on the ground before she gets here.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 6, 2017)

bilgerat said:


>




My boots have been sitting by the front door so long they may be dry rotted ? Just turn me loose !


----------



## stick_slinger (Sep 6, 2017)

It's nearly midnight and I'm going over in my head things I need to get done before opening day (Long List). Buy mount to mount my GoPro to my bow popped into my head... Been putting it off since the mount is like $70 and I did a little research and found out I have everything I need to mount it in the position I want for the angles I want to get with it.... Mounted it and drew it back a few times to get some test footage and its looking great. Will actually shoot a few arrows tomorrow with it but it's rock solid so I don't see me having any problems.

Hopefully put it to the real test Saturday morning.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 8, 2017)

stick_slinger said:


> It's nearly midnight and I'm going over in my head things I need to get done before opening day (Long List). Buy mount to mount my GoPro to my bow popped into my head... Been putting it off since the mount is like $70 and I did a little research and found out I have everything I need to mount it in the position I want for the angles I want to get with it.... Mounted it and drew it back a few times to get some test footage and its looking great. Will actually shoot a few arrows tomorrow with it but it's rock solid so I don't see me having any problems.
> 
> Hopefully put it to the real test Saturday morning.



last night I realized my Thermacell was on (you could see the orange glow down inside) but it wouldn't get hot! It was barely warm to the touch. 
So I ran down to Walmart & bought the last one. Too close for comfort! Other than that I was ready for "zero dark thirty" Saturday morning.


----------



## Hunter922 (Sep 8, 2017)

Ready.......!!!!!


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm mostly there, all gear ready can't decide where to start in the morning. I'll be on a hardwood saddle tmrw eve. But the morning I got no clue.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 8, 2017)

I pulled cam cards yesterday on two of my farms.  The deer are waiting for me.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 8, 2017)

deast1988 said:


> I'm mostly there, all gear ready can't decide where to start in the morning. I'll be on a hardwood saddle tmrw eve. But the morning I got no clue.



I know where I want to go but the gamble is (with hunting on Fort Gordon) will that area be open tomorrow?  Of course I have backup locations, but I want to get off to a good start at least. I'm just glad to get out in the woods to be honest.


----------



## stick_slinger (Sep 8, 2017)

deast1988 said:


> I'm mostly there, all gear ready can't decide where to start in the morning. I'll be on a hardwood saddle tmrw eve. But the morning I got no clue.



Gonna hunt a Oak flat tomorrow that I have done zero scouting at this offseason.. I have been out for a few seasons and this spot has been good to me early in the season in the past and I don't want to fight for a tree on public land tomorrow.  

Typically when the oaks are dropping this spot produces some deer. They are dropping in my backyard so hopefully they are there too. Not normally a spot I ever see bucks in but it's good for wacking a few early season doe's. But you never know, a rack may show up 

Good luck everybody.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Sep 8, 2017)

I'll be on top of the hill in the morning, should be an awesome start


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 8, 2017)

I'll be setting a stand tomorrow morning blind.  

Possible forecasted 50-60 MPH winds early next week.  I wonder how much effect that will have on my arrows?


----------



## stick_slinger (Sep 8, 2017)

DYI hunting said:


> I'll be setting a stand tomorrow morning blind.
> 
> Possible forecasted 50-60 MPH winds early next week.  I wonder how much effect that will have on my arrows?



Just aim about 10-15 feet upwind and you should be good to go!!!! Throw that curveball at em'


----------

